# Fortis B-42 OFF. COSMONAUTS CHRONOGRAPH TITANIUM ISS



## cat3600

*Fortis B-42 Official Cosmonauts Chronograph Titanium ISS*

Hey people I just picked up the Fortis B-42 Official Cosmonauts Chronograph Titanium ISS Edition from an AD in Toronto.

The watch is kind of old as its a 2005 model & I have the number 3XX out of 500. The AD says they can send it to Fortis to bead blast it as there are a few marks on the bead blasted Titanium finish, however no nicks or dangs.

Now I was looking for a B-42 Off Cosmo or B-42 Marine you know the deal the Fortis dial is beautiful in these watches & I used to have a Marine Master day date which I regret selling.

It wears extremely light due to the Titanium & was wondering if I should have got the non Titanium model instead? But being a limited edition watch I just picked it up over the normal steel version. Even though in Canada everything is expensive including the list price itself, I got 40% off on the list price.

Should I keep this or buy the steel one or I will get used to the weight?

Thanks


----------



## p3l3r

hi! and congrats!
its a nice watch quite too be honest...
so yeah its a keeper for sure.....

you will get used to the weight...


----------



## Dimitris

Congrats! I like the "rainbow" subdial. |>

I have the same watch but Lemania 5100 and I am very pleased with the wrist feeling.

Regards
Dimitris


----------



## cat3600

Thanks guys,

Dimitris are you sure there is a Lemania version of the same watch as this is the same watch which was launched in 2005 my dealer just had it in his stock. 

But looking at the Fortis website & else where i never came across the same version in the Lemania movement (ISS version only had 500 of them)

Does any one know if this came with the normal box as per my AD. 

I thought there might have been a special kit, as i have no idea. I do however know people have sold this watch on this forum before.

Anybody know where i can find the rubber strap & deployment buckle cheap from the US or Canada?

Thanks


----------



## Dimitris

There was only one version of B-42 with Lemania 5100. It was the same watch as the Fortis forum banner. B-42 Official Cosmonauts Chronograph Lemania 5100 Titanium Limited Edition 500pcs in 2004. Mine was with the standard box but I saw it also with the Official Cosmonauts set.

Here is mine.



Regards
Dimitris


----------



## TimeOnTarget

*Re: Fortis B-42 Official Cosmonauts Chronograph Titanium ISS*

The color coded 30 minute register is awesome!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## doctorrich

Yeah, that register is great. I've always wanted one of the Titanium ISS editions.


----------



## cuckoo4watches

*Re: Fortis B-42 Official Cosmonauts Chronograph Titanium ISS*

love it... one of the best looking Fortis dials I have seen.
simply adore the multi-colored sub dial, it really sets it off.
enjoy and congrats!


----------



## cat3600

*Re: Fortis B-42 Official Cosmonauts Chronograph Titanium ISS*

Thanks guys, as i am 50/50 about keeping the watch, however you guys are convincing me to keep it. Being a limited edition i am afraid i might loose the chance to get it back if i return it to the AD or sell it.

I really find it light but that's an advantage i guess & the only thing which could have been better is the folding clasp & bracelet. The click action is very low & the clasp feels very weak as if it could open anytime.

My prev. Fortis Marine Master Day Date was on rubber & the butterfly design was much better!!



cuckoo4watches said:


> love it... one of the best looking Fortis dials I have seen.
> simply adore the multi-colored sub dial, it really sets it off.
> enjoy and congrats!


----------



## Dimitris

Good decision!
I 'm looking forward wrist photos!

Regards
Dimitris


----------



## J.D.

I think it's a really sweet watch and I agree you should keep it. I understand about the weight issue; but it could end up being a plus. Might make it wearable on more occasions. Another vote to keep. |>


----------



## cat3600

I went to the AD today & told them that there was a couple of issues with my watch:

1. Movement has to be serviced as its gaining too much in a day close to 3 seconds
2. Bead blast & refinish watch & bracelet
3. Change glass as there are scratches on the anti glare coating
4. Bezel really takes a lot of effort to turn, its very tight
5. The large orange hand with the lume dot needs to be changed, as the orange color is faded

They agreed to all the above & asked me to bring the watch in & they will send it out to the Fortis service center in Toronto.

The watch has been sitting for close to 3.5 years & definitely needs TLC. So i guess i am keeping it, also am hoping it comes back spanking new. Anybody has experience with the service center in Toronto?



J.D. said:


> I think it's a really sweet watch and I agree you should keep it. I understand about the weight issue; but it could end up being a plus. Might make it wearable on more occasions. Another vote to keep. |>


----------



## LCA

I think you should get rid of this watch. Sell it to me :-d


----------



## cat3600

LCA said:


> I think you should get rid of this watch. Sell it to me :-d


Hehehehe

I am kind of glad that i have given in & decided to keep this. Even my AD said i should get all the stuff fixed by them & keep it due to the limited edition.


----------



## LCA

cat3600 said:


> Hehehehe
> 
> I am kind of glad that i have given in & decided to keep this. Even my AD said i should get all the stuff fixed by them & keep it due to the limited edition.


Seriously, you are lucky to have this watch... i saw one of the last pieces for sale in Germany this year for 3500 euros!


----------



## dohmer

cat3600 said:


> I went to the AD today & told them that there was a couple of issues with my watch:
> 
> 1. Movement has to be serviced as its gaining too much in a day close to 3 seconds
> 2. Bead blast & refinish watch & bracelet
> 3. Change glass as there are scratches on the anti glare coating
> 4. Bezel really takes a lot of effort to turn, its very tight
> 5. The large orange hand with the lume dot needs to be changed, as the orange color is faded
> 
> They agreed to all the above & asked me to bring the watch in & they will send it out to the Fortis service center in Toronto.
> 
> The watch has been sitting for close to 3.5 years & definitely needs TLC. So i guess i am keeping it, also am hoping it comes back spanking new. Anybody has experience with the service center in Toronto?


A watch ganing 3 seconds a day isn't bad, it's infact really good and well within COSC specs. Enjoy your watch, it's beautiful!


----------



## cat3600

dohmer said:


> A watch ganing 3 seconds a day isn't bad, it's infact really good and well within COSC specs. Enjoy your watch, it's beautiful!


I should have cleared the confusion in my last post. I meant minutes not seconds. Since last thursday it has gained almost seven seconds!!!

I am going to return this watch i think. I am going to go with a Breitling Skyland Blacksteel, my AD might be able to get this limited edition watch for me!!!!

I think its too much a hassle to get all those things fixed & i am not even sure about the resale value of this watch.


----------



## dohmer

cat3600 said:


> I should have cleared the confusion in my last post. I meant minutes not seconds. Since last thursday it has gained almost seven seconds!!!
> 
> I am going to return this watch i think. I am going to go with a Breitling Skyland Blacksteel, my AD might be able to get this limited edition watch for me!!!!
> 
> I think its too much a hassle to get all those things fixed & i am not even sure about the resale value of this watch.


Sure about 7 seconds since Thursday?, that would be like 2 sec a day.. ;-)
If minutes, I understand you.

IMO, designwise the Fortis is far more unique then the Skyland. I would stick with the Fortis. However, that Breitling is a fine piece and will give you enjoyment for a long time.


----------



## cat3600

dohmer said:


> Sure about 7 seconds since Thursday?, that would be like 2 sec a day.. ;-)
> If minutes, I understand you.
> 
> IMO, designwise the Fortis is far more unique then the Skyland. I would stick with the Fortis. However, that Breitling is a fine piece and will give you enjoyment for a long time.


You know guys i am going mad, yes it is 7 minutes since last Thursday!!!

I was sleepy last night!!

Thanks


----------



## canisp

I know exactly the watch you have... i saw it in the store 6 months ago. I thought of buying it, but the watch definitely looked used and they wouldn't go beyond the 40% discount. I bought the attached watch instead, and love it, but they lost the COSC card... which is a little important if i ever wish to resell the watch.

To add insult to injury, they, the AD and their repair shop, tried to pass of the limited edition card as the COSC!!!! I was too angry to bother getting back to them, as I would only become more disappointed.

Let them fix it up for you and keep it if you love it... it is a nice watch and the rainbow minute sub dial is very handy. I find it the most legible for the valjoux 7750 movement.

Cheers,

Stu.


----------



## cat3600

canisp said:


> I know exactly the watch you have... i saw it in the store 6 months ago. I thought of buying it, but the watch definitely looked used and they wouldn't go beyond the 40% discount. I bought the attached watch instead, and love it, but they lost the COSC card... which is a little important if i ever wish to resell the watch.
> 
> To add insult to injury, they, the AD and their repair shop, tried to pass of the limited edition card as the COSC!!!! I was too angry to bother getting back to them, as I would only become more disappointed.
> 
> Let them fix it up for you and keep it if you love it... it is a nice watch and the rainbow minute sub dial is very handy. I find it the most legible for the valjoux 7750 movement.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Stu.


Yes i am sure you know which dealer i am talking about in Toronto, but they have different stores in Toronto, so depends on the sales people. The store i bought it from are being very nice & has agreed to listen to me.

They were ready to take it back but only give store credit. I decided to keep it & get it fixed free by them, i mean its a limited edition & the dial is really nice.

Canisp thats an awesome watch almost bought it, they have it in one of the stores still & in good condition.


----------



## canisp

I am glad you are keeping it... it is a beauty, oh, and you will get use to the weight. Can you email me the location of the store you bought it and the location where you saw the one i have.

Thanks,

Stu.


----------



## Vancouver-Graham

*Re: Fortis B-42 Official Cosmonauts Chronograph Titanium ISS*

Hey there, i have the same watch 14X/500. Purchased in Vancouver March 2007. Great watch. Don't give it up! I made a post a while ago regarding how many of these were in Canada.

anyway good hear someone else hase one also!


----------



## Vancouver-Graham

*Re: Fortis B-42 Official Cosmonauts Chronograph Titanium ISS*

P.S. Click my name to track down my orginal post a while ago for pictures!


----------



## cat3600

*Re: Fortis B-42 Official Cosmonauts Chronograph Titanium ISS*

I am keeping it. As i write its been sent last week through the AD to Fortis repair center I believe in Toronto.

I am sure I will get used to the weight. Once it is back i will surely post pictures. Thanks for all the encouragement guys & i will check your post Vanc Graham.


----------



## fred68

I'm new to the forum and looking for some info concerning this limited edition B42 with the Lemania 5100. Could you confirm the dimensions. 

I have read 44mm excl crown and 42mm excl crown. Dimitris could you help me out?

Thanks


----------



## cuckoo4watches

hi 'fred68', to answer your question, the case is 42mm wide but the bezel is 44mm wide.
therefore, the bezel overhangs the case by 1mm all the way around.
those measurements are without the crown or pushers.
hope that helps.
_Steven


----------



## fred68

Thanks Steven


----------



## MarkJnK

My experience with the service center in TO has been excellent, Grigoros do a very good job on the watches, and take good care of them in my experience. I go to them directly when I have an issue both warranty and non-warranty watches, and they are very reasonable on non-warranty work.

I had a B-42 with faded second hand and poor lume (how is the lume on yours?) so I sent it to Kent Parks for reluminizing and it is amazing.


----------



## vicysw

*Re: Fortis B-42 Official Cosmonauts Chronograph Titanium ISS*



Vancouver-Graham said:


> Hey there, i have the same watch 14X/500. Purchased in Vancouver March 2007. Great watch. Don't give it up! I made a post a while ago regarding how many of these were in Canada.
> 
> anyway good hear someone else hase one also!


hi there, i have one as well 18X/500. Just bought it last Sunday in Singapore, was choosing between Tag Heuer Carrera & Fortis. No regrets at all for ISS Ltd Edt b-)


----------



## vicysw

*Re: Fortis B-42 Official Cosmonauts Chronograph Titanium ISS*



vicysw said:


> hi there, i have one as well 18X/500. Just bought it last Sunday in Singapore, was choosing between Tag Heuer Carrera & Fortis. No regrets at all for ISS Ltd Edt b-)


today is such a bad day, my house was broken into and they took my Fortis ISS Ltd Edt, only had it for 1mth+...if u guys has happened to found one on eBay, bearing 182/500...and selling without warranty card....do let me know...


----------



## J.D.

*Re: Fortis B-42 Official Cosmonauts Chronograph Titanium ISS*



vicysw said:


> today is such a bad day, my house was broken into and they took my Fortis ISS Ltd Edt, only had it for 1mth+...if u guys has happened to found one on eBay, bearing 182/500...and selling without warranty card....do let me know...


This is terrible news. I'm very sorry to hear this and hope your watch and other stuff turn up soon. Hopefully you and loved ones are unharmed, that is the most important part. I'll keep an eye out on the bay for you. |>


----------



## qryche

*Re: Fortis B-42 Official Cosmonauts Chronograph Titanium ISS*

I bought last week a FORTIS like yours! The B-42 ISS 3xx/500.
The watch is beautiful! I know there are only 2 in PORTUGAL! And came in a deluxe box!


----------



## vicysw

*Re: Fortis B-42 Official Cosmonauts Chronograph Titanium ISS*



J.D. said:


> This is terrible news. I'm very sorry to hear this and hope your watch and other stuff turn up soon. Hopefully you and loved ones are unharmed, that is the most important part. I'll keep an eye out on the bay for you. |>


J.D., miracle did happen yesterday. after 3years my ISS was stolen, now it came back to me! unbelievable!


----------



## Vancouver-Graham

*Re: Fortis B-42 Official Cosmonauts Chronograph Titanium ISS*

Keep it!

Have one myself...wearing it right now actually. I love it, so should you


----------



## J.D.

*Re: Fortis B-42 Official Cosmonauts Chronograph Titanium ISS*

WOW that is incredible, would you mind saying how it was you came to get it back? Congrats!



vicysw said:


> J.D., miracle did happen yesterday. after 3years my ISS was stolen, now it came back to me! unbelievable!


----------



## J.D.

*Re: Fortis B-42 Official Cosmonauts Chronograph Titanium ISS*

Nevermind, I just read the answer in another thread ... glad to hear the crooks involved got what was coming to them, and more importantly, that you were reunited with your watch. That is some story. I'm sure you're very relieved and glad to have your Fortis back.



J.D. said:


> WOW that is incredible, would you mind saying how it was you came to get it back? Congrats!


----------



## vicysw

*Re: Fortis B-42 Official Cosmonauts Chronograph Titanium ISS*



J.D. said:


> WOW that is incredible, would you mind saying how it was you came to get it back? Congrats!


my house was broken into 3 years ago. made a police report, feeling this watch really is a goner already but what the heck, as long as police report was made, there is a chance.

on 16th Feb, police dropped by my home and was looking for me. I wasn't at home that time and my wife was shocked why they were looking for me (is it i was in an accident at work or criminal involvement) but then showed her my watch with the box. the 2 bastards went to jail last year.

sad for the box as due to humidity, the interior became sticky and the exterior of the box worn out. but my ISS Ti is as before


----------



## DraganD

*Re: Fortis B-42 Official Cosmonauts Chronograph Titanium ISS*

Well, watch is most important. I really like that watch.


----------



## vicysw

*Re: Fortis B-42 Official Cosmonauts Chronograph Titanium ISS*

yeah, same here! it's my 1st 'above SGD3k' watch.


----------



## keymichael1855

So I am new to this group and looking to purchase my first Fortis. My question is about the material of the ISS watch. I see in some listings that it is stainless, but in others I see that it is Titanium. I know these are large watches, so the difference in weight could be substantial. Could someone let me know what material the limited editions are, specifically the ISS?

Thanks!


----------

